# Akattak Coils



## Rivera (10/1/22)

Has anyone else been liking the ni80 flat coils by Akattak from The Vape Den? 

I popped one in my Destiny RTA today and it’s the first prebuilt coil I actually really like! Flavour is on point!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rivera (10/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 248053
> View attachment 248054



Awesome!!!! 

I love that you get I think 20 of them! Makes it worth while​


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/22)

I have never used flatwire. They were fairly popular a few years ago. Some people even hand-hammered their own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivera (10/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have never used flatwire. They were fairly popular a few years ago. Some people even hand-hammered their own.
> 
> View attachment 248055




I recall having tried flatwire back then, though my memory fails me with regards to how I felt about it


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/1/22)

I remember loving Haywire's Flatwire Claptons (I think they were called Flaptons if memory serves me correct)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/1/22)

Following

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivera (10/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I remember loving Haywire's Flatwire Claptons (I think they were called Flaptons if memory serves me correct)



YES that’s the name brand I used! Wonder if they’re still selling out of interest


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/1/22)

Rivera said:


> YES that’s the name brand I used! Wonder if they’re still selling out of interest


Alas, no. I think you can get normal Haywire still if you look hard for it, but they stopped the Flatwire section. I imported from them still way back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/22)

I use Haywire Ni80 Flatwire 24G in my 3 Tauren BF RDTA's. The only coils that I use in them. 8 wraps, 0.25 to 0.28ohms at 50W. It just works!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I use Haywire Ni80 Flatwire 24G in my 3 Tauren BF RDTA's. The only coils that I use in them. 8 wraps, 0.25 to 0.28ohms at 50W. It just works!



Pics please


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Pics please

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/22)

In the RDTA, no spacing needed, no spitback, cotton snug (spun, not flossed). Coil itself lasts about 2 to 3 months.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> In the RDTA, no spacing needed, no spitback, cotton snug (spun, not flossed). Coil itself lasts about 2 to 3 months.
> 
> View attachment 248059



They way I count that's 7 wraps... I'm weird, lol.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> They way I count that's 7 wraps... I'm weird, lol.
> 
> View attachment 248065



After I posted I realized my mistake, but knew you would pick it up...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

